

Ars Technica on GNOME3 - bergie
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2011/04/ars-reviews-gnome-30-a-shiny-new-ornament-for-your-linux-lawn.ars

======
mise
What is the most popular operating system that will make use of Gnome 3?

I'm a bit confused, I guess, as to how much they show in their screenshots is
"GNOME Shell" which would not be shipped with Ubuntu.

~~~
jdub
Ubuntu 11.04 won't include much of GNOME 3 at all, and definitely not shipped
or included by default.

Ubuntu 11.10 is likely to be built on the GTK+ 3 and GNOME 3 platform
libraries, but will not include either the GNOME Shell or GNOME Classic* user
experiences by default (in lieu of Canonical's own Unity).

Both Shell and Classic are likely to be available for installation in 11.10,
but unlikely to receive the level of integration attention that
Canonical/Ubuntu has previously given to the GNOME user experience.

The best way to experience GNOME 3 at this point is to download one of the
openSUSE or Fedora based Live CD/USB images from the website:
<http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html>

At least for the next six months, Fedora 15 will probably be the most popular
distro built on GNOME 3 and featuring the GNOME Shell user experience.

* The 2.x style panels and so on, which are maintained by upstream but very much on ice in terms of new development.

------
Queue29
Is it time to address to the elephant in the room yet? Can we go ahead and
admit to this growing affinity for ripping directly off OSX?

<http://i.imgur.com/SbCBe.png>

~~~
eitland
I think it should be discussed at about the same time that the fact that
people use Macbooks to run Linuxes on.

Let me address what seems to be your underlying motivation:

Gnome/KDE aren't just rip offs. For many people, and for many use cases,
Linux+Gnome or Linux+KDE is a WAY better choice than Mac OS X.

In fact I wish Apple took some hints like for example giving us a choice of
normal (as in Windows/KDE/Gnome like) window management.

~~~
sudont
"Normal" window management is the reason I haven't jumped to Linux yet. The
persistent muddle of window > application hierarchy is very annoying,
especially for anyone who performs actions in headless GUI applications.

Apple's UI hierarchy is completely different that Windows and Gnome, this is
why application commands are represented in the menu bar, which is _separate_
from a single window.

~~~
jallmann
If UI what's holding you back, then you don't _need_ Linux.

I use Linux for many reasons. The desktop environment ranks very low among
those reasons.

------
chadgeidel
I was kind of hoping to see a "shorter" window header. There's a lot of wasted
space in all those screenshots. It seems many apps (Chrome, IE, Firefox come
to mind) are pushing in that direction - due probably in part to the fact that
most monitors are widescreen and vertical real estate is valuable.

